# Thanks GP



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

LOL first day Active in a while and hanging out on GP at work. Well half an hour though my shift and its setting up to be my most unproductive day here at work.

Thanks GP XD :clap:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Glad we could help! I am 1 hour 13 min into my shift and have been her the whole time LOL.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

No issues. Im always on the phone while at work lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yup same here.... in between customers and keepin myself occupied lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I've been on since 9am. If it weren't for GP, I'd prob fall asleep today.
Well, GP and Lu Lu that is. LOL!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> I've been on since 9am. If it weren't for GP, I'd prob fall asleep today.
> Well, GP and Lu Lu that is. LOL!


He he! We r having quite the conversation huh? Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> He he! We r having quite the conversation huh? Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Indeed. LMAO!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Bout time you popped back in lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

C

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

lol been not so busy lately  lots of free time and less fiscal responsibility


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey Aubrey! Glad we could help!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Im logged in all day while I hardly work..it's great.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey glad to see ya! ... ^^^^^^^ 

Im a full time dad, I teach yoga (private alignment/posture edicate essentially) and Im readily avalible to chat sometimes and sometimes Im really not.


----------

